# Plants dying .



## Honest al (Jul 12, 2020)

One plant down but 3 hanging on . 2 months old and out doors . Seems to be spreading fast .


----------



## Honest al (Jul 12, 2020)

Just in soil with worm castings . I see some shiny spots that will turn brown . This moves fast whatever it is . Sprayed so home plant bug spray on them twice . Going to hose them down. The white smudge will be brown tomorrow . lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2020)

What is on the underside of the leaves?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2020)

You have another thread some have responded to about your coco medium. You look to be having a nutrient issue which can be due to bad coco. Have you addressed this? If you have not, your plants will probably continue to die unless you follow thru with some of the suggestions very kind and smart people who also know how to grow weed have given you.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Jul 12, 2020)

Do you PH? What medium are they in? What are they being fed and how often are you feeding them? How often and how much do you water? The more details you can provide, the better. This will allow better accuracy while diagnosing. To be honest off the back....since they are outdoors, they are more then likely rootbound and underfed. Without knowing though....PH can lock out certain nutrients, too much water can drown them causing all kinds of problems. So until you can provide more details, it's really hard to just " guess ". The plant does show some signs of phosphorus deficiency and a few other things.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 12, 2020)

looks like a MG  deficiency to me...


----------



## pptrsha1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> What is on the underside of the leaves?


are you thinking its thrips?


----------



## Honest al (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the information . I have a inside grow and a few outside. Indoor in coco out door with to much worm casting, turned to mud . When I flushed the coco preparing for harvest I dumped the gallon of leftover fertilizer into them . Woke up in the middle of the night as it came to me what I did  . When I said soil with worm castings I was wrong . Flushing and moving them into bigger pots . Jacky you nailed it and oldfogy8 I will try to be kinder and smarter. Thanks again to all .


----------

